# Undervolting Question



## euphoriq (Dec 24, 2011)

What undervolt settings are those of you who are running franco kernel using?


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm using
350 - 800
700 - 975
920 - 1050
1200 - 1175
1350 - 1300
but I don't use 1350 slot most of the time


----------



## euphoriq (Dec 24, 2011)

How much battery do you get with those settings?


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

Hmm interesting

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

euphoriq said:


> How much battery do you get with those settings?


I get a minimum of 2 1/2 hours screen with a minimum of 15 hours battery. I usually get 3+ hours screen with 18+ hours of battery. My max was 3 1/2 hours screen with 20+ hours of battery. I've had more than a day battery, but I don't count that, since it was under 2 hours of screen.

That's with a standard battery, hotplug enabled, CDMA (3G) only on GummyNex Rom


----------



## dirtmaster88 (Oct 10, 2011)

brkshr said:


> I get a minimum of 2 1/2 hours screen with a minimum of 15 hours battery. I usually get 3+ hours screen with 18+ hours of battery. My max was 3 1/2 hours screen with 20+ hours of battery. I've had more than a day battery, but I don't count that, since it was under 2 hours of screen.
> 
> That's with a standard battery, hotplug enabled, CDMA (3G) only on GummyNex Rom


Curious to know how strong of a signal you typically have, if you use wifi at all, and what your brightness settings are?


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

dirtmaster88 said:


> Curious to know how strong of a signal you typically have, if you use wifi at all, and what your brightness settings are?


I use wifi at work for about 8 hours where signal is strong. At home I get horrible signal, cuz I have a studio apartment, that's in a metal building, with no wifi. I use autobrightness.


----------



## PURGATORY (Jan 20, 2012)

Codname android 1.1.4 with franco kernel 13.1.
Slept 10 hours overnite and it went from 100% to 92%. Played Words with friends with 5 people all day and it lasted 10 hours. I do have att 2wire wifi 1.38mb down 1.10mb down.

At work with 2bars on wifi, 1 bar phone/data, playing for 1hour, it will last me 9 hours. Stock battery, only setcpu no francoApp. I haven't been able to install Franco app, market doesn't let me, I don't know why it says its not compatible.
Hz - V
1350-1250
1200-1150
920. -1050
700. -950
350 -850

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Hax (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm doing a test right now...
30 minutes in, battery is at 95%
LTE is on, WiFi off, and the signal hovers around -100dBm
Is that kind of battery life normal for that signal?
Edit: I'm using leankernel 1.7


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

This has been really stable for me on Gummy Nex running imoysens lean kernal.














Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Do either lean or Franco have a conservative governor? I've heard that the phone runs well with this governor.

If anyone is using conservative gov, what have your experiences been?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## GSUS969 (Jul 19, 2011)

I use Franco's kernel with conservative and hotplug. with it slightly more under volted than the guys screenshot. Get phenomenal battery life.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

GSUS969 said:


> I use Franco's kernel with conservative and hotplug. with it slightly more under volted than the guys screenshot. Get phenomenal battery life.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Thanks I'll try franco
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## DevPump (Jan 6, 2012)

Franco Kernel 17.0
Voltages:

200 - 725 (750 Safe) [Increment If Crashes Occur]
400 - 850 (875 Safe) [Increment If Crashes Occur]
700 - 975 (1000 Safe) [Increment If Crashes Occur]
1000 - 1100 (1125 Safe) [Increment If Crashes Occur]

-I use the (Safe) Voltages I came up with, the only difference is 25mV.
-Franco.Kernel.App Installed (Settings: Min CPU: 200, Max: 1000, Governor: FrancoTurtle, HotPlug Enabled, SQLlite Enabled, Logger Off)

Tell me if anyone else has success with my settings, I'm still BETAing the settings.


----------



## toebox (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm stable at:

1350Mhz - 1225mV
1200Mhz - 1175mV
920Mhz - 1025mV
700Mhz - 875mV
350Mhz - 775mV
180Mhz - 750mV


----------



## JagoX (Jul 6, 2011)

GSUS969 said:


> I use Franco's kernel with conservative and hotplug. with it slightly more under volted than the guys screenshot. Get phenomenal battery life.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Care to share those values with the rest of the class?


----------

